# Boots Special Offers



## Smashbox (19 Mar 2009)

Special Offers run until _7th April_

Half Price on Nicorette 

2 for €15 Durex 12 pack condoms

3for2 on Vitamins (all brands)


----------



## Megan (20 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Special Offers run until _7th April_
> 
> Half Price on Nicorette
> 
> ...



It looks like Smashbox is going to give up smoking, have a bit of "FUN" and get healthy.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

I wish.. gave up cigs, fun and good health a long time ago..


----------



## Purple (20 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I wish.. gave up cigs, fun and good health a long time ago..


 Don't worry, there's still alcohol.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

True, very true. So thats why I feel woozy everytime I see you purple


----------



## Purple (20 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> True, very true. So thats why I feel woozy everytime I see you purple


 I have so many replies to that but none that I can write here...


----------



## Caveat (20 Mar 2009)

Megan said:


> It looks like Smashbox is going to give up smoking, have a bit of "FUN" and get healthy.


 
Listen, all you really need are the Durex - the best thing about having a bit of "FUN" is that it is healthy in itself so you don't need the vitamins - and forget about the Nicorette as you won't be smoking either while 'having fun'. Well, you can try maybe.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Mar 2009)

I like your thinking Cav..


----------

